# Nomadic survival



## Jena (Aug 13, 2003)

I am not sure where to post this as it is almost anti-homesteading, but I love this forum. I have received some solid, practical and valuable advice here over the years, so here I am.

Sorry this is long. 

I am single, my kids are grown. I'm 52 but don't feel it and certainly don't act it. Retirement is not something I am really interested in as I love working, have way too many things I still want to do in life and I'd die of boredom.

I lost my job a few months ago. I was blowing through my savings pretty quick and couldn't find any job here. Not even at Pizza Hut, so I found a seasonal job in Alaska and off I went. That job ended earlier than I expected, but I got another one to cook on a remote mine from May until October. I love Alaska. This job is going to be awesome, but temporary.

I decided to rent out my house, put my stuff in storage and just go full-on nomad. I figure if my house is rented (yes, I have landlord experience), I won't lose it if things get worse than they are. It just seems stupid to keep paying for a house I don't ever stay in. I figure it's better to do this now, rather than when I am backed in a corner. I still do have some savings and this way I can save even more over the summer.

I have zero clue what I'll be doing once the mine job ends, except that I will have the ability to go wherever I want or wherever I find a job. I figure I can always find a room to rent, go camp for awhile, or go mooching couches for a while. 

I have two good vehicles. I plan to park one here and drive the other to Alaska. I have to fly into my job location, but I can leave the vehicle in Fairbanks. I was stuck up there without wheels a couple weeks ago and that is never happening again! At least whenever I can get back to civilization, I got my truck waiting.... and I can bring all my "stuff". Stuff I wouldn't be able to bring on a commercial flight.

So I won't quite be living in my truck and not quite homeless, but I won't really have an address. I have a plan, but I have no idea what will come next. I'm not scared and not even really nervous right now. I feel like I can take care of myself. I can always kick my tenant out and end up right back where I am today.

So...my questions are...

Am I nuts? Am I deluding myself with my current plan? I absolutely know I have choices here. I could round up a roommate, get a couple crappy jobs and make it here, but it just seems...futile? If I hit the road, at least I am open and available for whatever comes a long.

My other question is..,what stuff should I bring? I am thinking my tent, bedding, guns (I will to mail them up there to avoid a Canadian hassle), fishing gear, clothes for ALL seasons (including interior Alaska winter), camping gear, my dog, my laptop, my InReach (best thing ever...look it up), basic cooking stuff, cooler, tools...just the stuff I would need to survive and enjoy a life lived mostly outdoors. 

What else? What am I not thinking of? Whatever I don't bring, I can always go back to my storage, but that may be a long way away.

Any other thoughts or ideas?

Thanks, 
Jena


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Kudos to you!

I have no suggestions but think your plan is a good one. You sound like you can tack with the wind.

Keep us posted.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Camera and journal. You might just get to tell your story for National Geographic. 
Today's woman are Heros Too,ya know.


----------



## rininger85 (Feb 29, 2016)

sounds like a blast... I wish I had done something along these lines before settling down to start a family... I would love to spend an extended period out in the wilds of Alaska... maybe some day when my kids are grown.. don't think the wife will ever go with me though...

Make sure you have a good knife and a good way of keeping it sharp. Guns, ammo, flashlight & batteries, reliable way to start a fire... toss in a fishing pole, a good camping shovel... some way to carry a good amount of water, some 550 cord and a med kit then go enjoy the experience!


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Maybe bring a truck load of "Like'minded" ladies.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

When you get your truck to Squarebanks, Alaska have the oil changed for -55 temp. some type synthetic oil. Battery and Block heater. And have the coolant set for -55 degrees. Bring as much .22 long rifle ammo as they will allow through Canada. You might need a passport........I don't know for sure. Enjoy the adventurers life.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Of *COURSE* you're nuts! Enjoy it!

Mon


----------



## Jena (Aug 13, 2003)

Sourdough said:


> Maybe bring a truck load of "Like'minded" ladies.



Ha! If I knew any then I'd probably have some girl friends, but I don't.

My dog is a lady and even she thinks I am too much sometimes :/

Sorry. I'm the only "Jena" I know


----------



## Jena (Aug 13, 2003)

Sourdough said:


> When you get your truck to Squarebanks, Alaska have the oil changed for -55 temp. some type synthetic oil. Battery and Block heater. And have the coolant set for -55 degrees. Bring as much .22 long rifle ammo as they will allow through Canada. You might need a passport........I don't know for sure. Enjoy the adventurers life.


You do need a passport and I have one.

I was thinking of getting my truck done down here. I'll be driving up in late-April, early-May. I figured I'm still in the danger zone for a late cold snap, but I could be wrong.

Are you needing some ammo? I get mine on MidwayUSA, but I can look around and see if there's any significant quantities in stores again. Guess I better go check if they ship to AK...and how much Canada will let me bring. 

Thanks!


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Unless you buy several pallets of ammo, and pay a $200.00 hazmat fee, plus shipping and several other paper work fees at a consolidator in the lower 48, you can't ship or mail or UPS ammo to Alaska.

I don't need any ammo..........just need one good "OLD" female. Or, a nice friendly young dog.




Jena said:


> You do need a passport and I have one.
> 
> I was thinking of getting my truck done down here. I'll be driving up in late-April, early-May. I figured I'm still in the danger zone for a late cold snap, but I could be wrong.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

Nothing ventured, nothing gained. Sounds like a good plan. Good luck and happy travels Jena.

I don't have any suggestions but I think it would be great if Jena and Sourdough get a chance to meet each other. I bet you two would hit it off like a house on fire and I know Sourdough could show & tell Jena a lot of wonderful things about Alaska.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

You are going to have to change your signature.......Nomads just keep ROLLING....:hysterical:



Jena said:


> "To be a ROCK, and not to ROLL".


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Deleted...........by Sourdough


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

*The "NEW" JENA................song.........
*




[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTymtAbaG08[/ame]


----------



## Jena (Aug 13, 2003)

Sourdough said:


> *The "NEW" JENA................song.........
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I know that song and yeah, it's much more fitting.

Being a rock and not rolling was mostly wishful thinking. It's just not me. Heck, I took off yesterday, I'm currently in Great Falls visiting a friend of mine, heading to Indiana tomorrow to see some of my kids, then back to Wyoming to finish packing, then....I sure would like to get back down to Utah before I leave, but we'll see.

I'll change my signature tomorrow after I think of a new one.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

"JENA'S JOURNEY" An endless adventure, because a boring life SUCKS.




Jena said:


> I'll change my signature tomorrow after I think of a new one.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

I think you plans sound fun. And I think every person should follow their heart. But you also have to keep in mind a few things. 52 is young. But it's right at the age where things can for some folks, start to break down. So injury or illness like heart attacks could put a wrench in your plans. As we age we need a place that is set up for us. That takes time to build and we need to build it while we can. Also at some point I believe things are going to start to go down hill even faster economically and socially. And again we will need a place at up for us to be able to provide for our needs such as food and other necessities. And those things take time to establish as well. And we need to be able to set things up as to not rely on anyone else. Security and stability are essential for each person. And the less we have of each the harder it is to make it in this world of ours. But you still have some time. So just be planning while your enjoying your life.


----------



## Jena (Aug 13, 2003)

Sourdough said:


> "JENA'S JOURNEY" An endless adventure, because a boring life SUCKS.


Ok...how's my new signature?

And I dont do boring!


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

............You need to set up a UTube channel , and Document your travels ! A truck camper on a 3/4 ton , 4x4 pickup , pulling a small trailer behind would be an ideal mode of travel which would allow you to travel and stay where ever you please . , fordy


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Well if you go look up my buddy Dave in Haines Junction (Yukon) He runs the water dept there. and drives a snow plow HA! gotta multi task up there. Hey if you get in trouble by then he'd help. Good luck!!


----------



## SCRancher (Jan 11, 2011)

Options:

1) Add a camper to your truck, sell your other vehicle and live out of that.

2) If you want adventure you can often advertise to be an extra set of hands on a blue water sailboat cruiser and travel the world each arrangement is different so just gotta sorta figure it out. Cruising and sail magazines are a potential place to get started with that. Marinas are another.

When I was in Houston one time there was a sail boat race about to start, I asked if anyone needed a hand and got to enjoy riding on a racing sail boat for free for a few hours. Had a blast was a party and free beer after but I declined since I had to work the next day. Same concept can be used to find a blue water cruiser looking for a hand, go to mariana's and start asking around.


----------



## LuLuToo (Dec 19, 2015)

Sounds like you need a youtube channel and a blog. You can actually make money off both of those. Since you will have the opportunity for a lot of high adventure, you will find a lot of people interested in following along with your journey.

Enjoy!
LuLu


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

If you stick around AK, or get 'snowed in' up there, always a good chance of 'volunteering' with NPS at Denali. They have a VIP program, sometimes there's some funding, sometimes not.... but they do have warm and safe cabins. Know lots of people that would 'crash' there over the winter months, doing project work for Resource Management.

Course, one can crash at most federal land agency units... bigger the better, more chance of having cabins available.

Bumming AK in the winter is usually unpleasant in a truck... of course w/global 'warming', had some pretty mild winters...


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

I very recently renewed my passport and noticed this time there was a "passport ID card" or some such also available. I went ahead and paid the extra $40 or so for one although I don't see right now that it'll be of much use to me. It might be for you, though, since as I understand it, one is/can be used at some "friendly" borders such as Canada and Mexico. The idea is that by having one, you can wave something the size of a driver's license at the checkpoint and not have to have that larger and more important full passport with you all the time. My thought would be that you could get one of those cards, leave it secure somewhere in Alaska separate from the full passport, and maybe it would let you transit back to the continental US driving, even if the real passport got damaged or lost in some unhappy circumstances. Probably worth a .gov search for the details of the thingy's applications and limitations.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

I lived that life...lived in some interesting places. Lived in a tent. Camped in a ford explorer for two months next to a creek. Met a woman in Florida in 1995 who lived all over and was from Sweden...we took a trip to the Ozarks in 1999...then I eventually settled right where we had spent a week canoeing and camping...she visited in 2010...and is moving here in a month as the nomad days are over. I think it is great way to live while you can...you have a base camp to return to if need be...and you never know who you'll meet on your adventures.


----------

